# GPT missing disk



## widofmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello

Tried to install FreeBSD using this http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/16/rootzfs/ guide. When reached step #9 got an "error" in return which was basically usage of tar so I just assume that this command has some improper parameters or something. However its what my problem really is. After this failing tried to get back to the beginning so I've removed all partitions using bsdinstall. After that evolution somehow I'm missing one drive in /dev/gpt/ even though both of them are visible in gpart.

Any ideas how to fix that?

Very respectfully.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Labels assigned to drives appear in /dev/gpt.  If you format or otherwise remove the label from a drive, it will not appear any more.


----------



## widofmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes I know that. Therefore I tried to reformat it from the beginning and create new label but it reformats and everything but doesbsdinsalge label. Even tried glabel but it can't fix it either. 

Any ideas?

Very respectfully.

PS. Is there any way to go through this guide without this label (it stops with using gnop on disk without proper label, however  bsdinsall goes through using ufs without any problems)?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

GPT labels are utterly different from glabel(8).

To change GPT labels, use gpart modify.  See gpart(8).


----------



## widofmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Allright. Sitting in front of the machine now. Will try to fix it all. Will update.


----------



## widofmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

So I was using this (http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2011-December/236441.html) example:

# gpart modify -i1 -l disk1 ada1
>>> ada1p1 modified

However it does not update (glabel status), nor shows in /dev/gpt.

Using on disk that already shows in /dev/gpt as "disk-":
# gpart modify -i1 -l disk1 ada0
>>> ada0p1 modified

Doesn't work either.

Any help?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Let me repeat: glabel(8) and GPT labels are not the same thing.  At all.  Stop using glabel(8).

If the partition being labeled is mounted, the label will not be visible until it is unmounted.


```
# gpart modify -i1 -l disk1 ada1
# gpart show -l ada1
```


----------



## widofmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> If the partition being labeled is mounted, the label will not be visible until it is unmounted.



Thank you umount -a did the trick. Now another quick question. Any idea why here http://www.aisecure.net/2012/01/16/rootzfs/ by step 9 im getting man for tar in return instead just getting all files unpacked?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 1, 2013)

Please start a new thread for that different problem.  You may want to search these forums, as gkontos posts here.


----------



## widofmaker (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok. Thanks for the help. Problem Solved. Thread can be closed.


----------

